# Big Muff Pi



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Digging through the crap I had put away in a closet I came across my Big Muff Pi, which has not been used a several years. Plugged it in and man, I missed that fuzz. Has to be one of the best fuzz boxes ever made.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So many variations. Foxey Lady, to Triangle, to Ram's Head, to NY. Green Russian, Civil War Russian, Sovtek. They all sound a little different, just because of minor component variations. I've built a bunch of different ones. A cool one I built recently has no gain control (always on full bore) and no tone control in the conventional 'scooped' sense - I just tacked on Mark Hammer's Stupidly Wonderful Tone Control (SWTC) on the end, which is essentially just a high-cut. I built it for high gain, and without most of the filtering, so it's noisy when on and not being played, and messy but usable for chordal work, but oh my god it's the fattest thing you have ever heard for playing single notes. 

My favourite is the op-amp muff, has a little something extra that the transistor versions don't have. Again, I've built a couple and always have one on my board.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have one of the current USA models. I used to have a early 70's model but sold it some time ago


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just bought one too. 

Lots of fun.

It makes the Shark guitar sound great.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I just got my hands on a used Little Big Muff Pi for $50 and by whatever deity you believe in I LOVE IT. I know most folks dont like effects on the bass but I love a fuzzy bass. My worry was it wouldn't hold the bottom end but not only was I wrong but it BOOSTS the low end and just pounds.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive got one with tone wicker and i love it.

it was one of the first effects pedals i ever got.


----------

